# OBRAS HIDRAULICAS - INGENIERIA DEL AGUA > Presas y Represas >  Presa de regulación sobre el arroyo Regajo (La Rioja)

## F. Lázaro

Bueno, aquí dejo los datos del proyecto de esta nueva presa con la que contaremos en un futuro  :Smile: 

Demarcación Hidrográfica: Ebro
Cuenca hidrográfica: Cuenca del Linares, afluente del Alhama que a su vez lo es del Ebro por la margen derecha.
Comunidad Autónoma: La Rioja
Provincia: Logroño
TT.MM.: Cornago e Igea.

*Descripción de la obras* 

Las obras que comprende el presente Proyecto son las siguientes:

*PRESA* 

* Presa mixta de materiales sueltos con núcleo impermeable de arcilla y espaldones de escollera.
* Aliviadero de superficie en canal lateral con solera y cajeros de hormigón.
* Desagües de fondo y tomas de agua.
* Obras complementarias: Instalaciones eléctricas y accesos.

*CONDUCCIÓN* 

* Conducción de abastecimiento a Igea. 

*OBJETO Y DESCRIPCIÓN DE LA ACTUACIÓN*

La insuficiente regulación del río Linares y sus afluentes (cuenca del río Alhama) ocasiona, particularmente en los estiajes, problemas en el servicio de las demandas de abastecimiento y riego.

El sistema actual de abastecimiento a Igea se basa en dos fuentes de suministro: Por un lado, existe una captación subterránea en el aluvial del arroyo del Regajo, a su paso por el núcleo urbano, consistente en un pozo de 6 m de profundidad con una bomba sumergible que eleva el agua a un depósito de distribución de unos 80 m3 de capacidad, muy antiguo; el caudal máximo suministrado es de 6,6 l/s en invierno y en verano se agota. Por otro lado, existe otra captación subterránea, en el mismo arroyo Regajo, situada cercana a la carretera de Cornago, en el paraje Fuente Morata, a unos 5 km aguas arriba del núcleo urbano, que consiste en unas zanjas filtrantes realizadas en el aluvial mediante grava de machaqueo y tuberías drenantes de diámetro 100 mm, que mediante una tubería de PVC de diámetro 250mm, con varios pozos de registro, conducen el agua una arqueta de carga situada a 300 m de la captación. Esta captación, en ocasiones es capaz de suministrar hasta unos 2 l/s. 

En la arqueta de carga tiene su origen la conducción de 5 km de longitud, en tubería de fibrocemento, de diámetros variables entre 100 mm y 80 mm, transporta el agua hasta un segundo depósito en Igea, más moderno (construido en 1970) que el anterior, de 300 m3 de capacidad y ubicado a cota más baja.
Ambos depósitos están unidos por una conducción, que en su punto central conecta directamente con la red de distribución. Por tanto, cada uno de los sistemas es independiente, conectando directamente a uno de los dos depósitos, no pudiendo suministrar al otro. Solamente con el suministro desde el pozo, y por la noche, el agua es capaz de llegar al depósito más nuevo, al estar situado más bajo.

La calidad del agua es buena al proceder de captaciones subterráneas, reduciendo el tratamiento a una desinfección muy rudimentaria a base de hipocloritos. La desinfección se realiza en continuo, y en ambos depósitos, vigilando la instalación diariamente.

Por tanto, la problemática principal que presenta el sistema actual de abastecimiento a Igea es la falta de garantía de suministro ya que es sabido que en épocas estivales sufre fuertes restricciones, toda vez que ambas fuentes se ven muy mermadas en su caudal e incluso, en ocasiones, no son capaces de suministrar nada de agua.

En relación al sistema de riegos, organizado a partir de una complicada red de acequias que fundamentalmente toman sus aguas del río Linares, parece que es de tradición árabe; todo el riego, prácticamente sin excepción, es por gravedad, y todo el suelo apto y dominado está en riego, aunque muy precario por falta de agua. 

El sistema de acequias es ancestral, pero en aparente buen uso (buena parte de ellas están cementadas, a cargo de la Comunidad de Regantes de Igea). Las tomas de las acequias en el arroyo Regajo se hacen con sencillas derivaciones a nivel, sin azud propiamente dicho. Después de las riadas requieren una fácil recomposición, si los arrastres y acarreos las hubiesen obstruido o descolocado. No obstante las anteriores tomas, la principal fuente de suministro a la zona regable, que totaliza unas 485 ha, proviene de una toma en el río Linares, ubicada en una pequeña presa o azud (presa de La Cabaña). Las aguas derivadas del río Linares son conducidas a través de la acequia de La Cabaña a La Hoya de Gimileo.

La Hoya de Gimileo, fue terminada en el año 1985, con un volumen de embalse de unos 330.000 m3. Como se aprecia en el plano adjunto se sitúa en una hondonada adyacente y paralela al cauce del arroyo Regajo, a unos dos kilómetros de la confluencia del arroyo con el río Linares, y con el nivel de máximo embalse unos 10 m sobre el nivel del cauce paralelo del arroyo. No tiene aportaciones propias sino que se llena cada año con sobrantes invernales del río Linares, conducidos por la acequia Cabaña. Recientemente se ha construido un pequeño azud en el arroyo Regajo y un canal de unos 700 m de longitud, para llevar también a la Hoya también los caudales sobrantes del arroyo. 

La función del embalse de la Hoya de Gimileo es suministrar agua a los regadíos que domina, en la cuenca del arroyo Regajo, cuando ya los caudales naturales del río Linares (en su reparto concesional existente) y del arroyo Regajo no sean suficientes, lo que ocurre prácticamente todos los años ya en una fase temprana de la temporada de riego. 

Como se desprende de lo anteriormente expuesto el sistema de suministro de agua a los regadíos en la cuenca del arroyo del Regajo es extraordinariamente complejo, y deficitario incluso en años normales, y en todas sus zonas.

El objetivo de la presente actuación es: i) garantizar la disponibilidad y calidad de las aguas del arroyo Regajo, afluente del río Linares, destinadas al consumo humano de la localidad de Igea, de acuerdo con los criterios establecidos en la Directiva 98/83/CE; ii) garantizar la demanda de agua para los regadíos existentes en los términos municipales de Cornago e Igea y en Rincón de Olivedo, barrio del término municipal de Cervera del Río Alhama; iii) contribuir a la mejora ambiental mediante el mantenimiento de un caudal mínimo en el arroyo Regajo cumpliendo con la Normativa del Plan Hidrológico de la Cuenca del Ebro y iv) contribuir a paliar los efectos de las inundaciones (laminación de avenidas) y sequías, tal como requiere un uso del agua sostenible, equilibrado y equitativo (Artículo 1 de la Directiva 2000/60).

*ÁMBITO DEL PROYECTO*




(Pinchar sobre la imagen para ver más grande)

*CARACTERISTICAS TÉCNICAS*

*PRESA

Cuerpo de presa*

La presa del Arroyo Regajo es de materiales sueltos con núcleo central impermeable de arcilla y espaldones de escollera compuesta por una mezcla de lutitas y samitas presentes en el macizo rocoso que conforma la cerrada y el vaso.

La superficie de referencia del cuerpo de presa se define por un cilindro vertical de 350 m de radio que contiene al eje de coronación. Su desarrollo es de 178.86 m con ángulo central de 29.28º.

La coronación se sitúa a la cota 764,50 m con una anchura de 7,00 m. El talud de aguas arriba es de 1,8H: 1,0V con una berma de dos metros a la cota de coronación de la ataguía (740,00 m), lo mismo que el de aguas abajo donde la berma se sitúa a la cota 745,00 m. 

El perfil tipo está formado por un núcleo central impermeable de 3,35 m de ancho en coronación, situada a la cota 764,00 m, y taludes 0,35H:1,00V en ambos paramentos que se prolonga hasta cimentarlo en roca sana.

Entre el núcleo y los espaldones se sitúan filtros inclinados de 2,50 m de espesor constante siguiendo el mismo talud que el núcleo (0,35H:1,00V). Ambos se prolongan hasta la cota de cimentación del núcleo rellenándose completamente con este material la zanja excavada por debajo de la línea de excavación general de limpieza y saneamiento.

Finalmente el cuerpo de presa se completa con dos espaldones de samita-lutita con los taludes indicados en los paramentos y, sobre el paramento de aguas arriba un rip-rap de 0,90 m de espesor de samita seleccionada entre la cota 755,00 m y coronación.

La coronación se remata por el borde de aguas arriba con un pretil de hormigón armado de 1,90 m de altura total, cimentado sobre el espaldón de escollera a la cota 763.65 m, en el que se alojan las luminarias y, por el borde de aguas abajo, con un bordillo-cuneta de 0,30 m de ancho interior. Entre ambas estructuras se dispone un camino con firme asfáltico. El talud de aguas abajo se ha previsto repoblarlo con vegetación propia de la zona.

*Pantalla de impermeabilización* 

La presa, en su cimiento, está dotada de una pantalla de impermeabilización construida a base de inyecciones de lechada de cemento en taladros verticales cada 3,00 m situados en dos filas y al tresbolillo, con una profundidad de 40,0 m desde contacto con cimentación a lo largo de toda la margen izquierda y el cauce y de 50 m en la margen derecha. La alineación de los taladros sigue el eje de la presa y se prolonga por el estribo derecho siguiendo la línea de nivel correspondiente al NMN (cota 761,00 m) hasta cruzar la divisoria con el barranco de Cabeza Roya.

*Aliviadero* 

El aliviadero de superficie está situado en la margen derecha y consta de las siguientes partes fundamentales: vertedero, canal lateral, transición, canal de descarga y trampolín. El vertedero consta de un tramo recto de 50 m de longitud con coronación a la cota 761,00 m y cimentado a la cota 753,75 m por debajo de la cual y en el extremo de aguas abajo se dispone un rastrillo de 1,00 m de profundidad . El paramento de aguas arriba es vertical de 2 m de altura para lo que se dispone una plataforma a la cota 759,00 m. 

El canal lateral es de sección trapecial, con un ancho en base variable entre 12 m y 12,05 m y unos taludes 0,5H:1,0V. La solera tiene una pendiente longitudinal del uno por mil siendo la cota de aguas arriba la 755,15 m. El cajero interior es un muro de hormigón en masa que llega hasta la cota 763,00 m a partir de la cual se dispone un pretil hasta alcanzar la cota de coronación de la presa (764,50 m).


(Pinchar sobre la imagen para ver más grande)


(Pinchar sobre la imagen para ver más grande)

A continuación y enlazando con una transición a base de muros de hormigón en masa y en la que la solera se ensancha hasta 14,00 m, se inicia el canal de descarga, de sección rectangular, cuyo ancho varía uniformemente hasta quedar reducido a 7,00 m al inicio del trampolín.

La obra de salida es de planta recta y en alzado se define por una curva circular de 40 m de radio y un ángulo de 24,09º.

*Desagües de fondo y tomas de agua* 

Los desagües de fondo se sitúan en la margen izquierda con embocadura y salida en el cauce normal del río. Están constituidos por una obra de embocadura, una conducción formada por dos conductos metálicos alojados en una galería y, finalmente, una caseta de válvulas a la salida.

La embocadura se proyecta en torre de hormigón armado con una rejilla inclinada dispuesta en su lado frontal entre las cotas 733,00 m y 736,00 m. La torre se enlaza a través de un codo circular de 3,50 m de radio en el eje y ángulo de 90º con la galería del desagüe en la que se dispone un tapón de hormigón en masa en sus primeros siete metros.

Los conductos son circulares de 600 mm de diámetro y de acero forjado. Dicha conducción, en el tapón de aguas arriba y en la caseta de válvulas, estará constituida por blindajes de acero de sección circular el de aguas arriba y rectangular el de aguas abajo.

Las tuberías del desagüe tienen una longitud 163,30 m por conducto. Al final de cada conducto y tras dos codos verticales de 22,20º, que se instalan para elevar el eje hasta la 724,70 m a su llegada a la caseta de válvulas, se disponen los blindajes formados sendas transiciones de ? 600 mm a sección rectangular de 0.60 x 0.80 m en una longitud de 1,00 m, reforzada exteriormente con marcos separados 0.25 m y sección de 80 x 8 mm. Al final de cada transición se instala una brida rectangular de 25 mm de espesor para su unión a la compuerta tipo Bureau y, pasada ésta, se vuelve a colocar otra pieza similar para volver a sección circular y permitir la instalación de la Howell-Bunger.

El sistema de cierre de los desagües está formado por dos válvulas de compuerta de 600 mm de diámetro situadas al tresbolillo al inicio de la galería, dos compuertas tipo Bureau de 0,60 x 0,80 m -que se dimensionarán para una carga de agua de 41 m- situadas en la caseta de válvulas y, finalmente, a la salida, otras dos válvulas de chorro hueco Howell-Bunger que cumplirán la función de regular los caudales de desembalse.

Las dos tomas de agua se disponen a las cotas 743,50 m y 754,00 m y están compuestas cada una de ellas por una estructura de rejilla cilíndrica de 75 cm de diámetro y 40 cm de altura y un conducto de acero forjado de 150 mm (6") de diámetro con unión por soldadura a tope que, penetrando en la galería a través del tapón, se conecta, previa disposición de un sistema de válvulas, a los conductos del desagüe antes descritos.

Las tuberías de toma se dispondrán tanto en el embalse como en el tapón embebidas en hormigón y, a la salida de éste, tras las dos primeras válvulas, se unirán en una sola del mismo diámetro que discurrirá apoyada sobre el partidor de la galería hasta su conexión a los conductos de desagüe.

*Desvío provisional del río*

El desvío del río se ha proyectado aprovechando la estructura de lo que posteriormente será el desagüe de fondo. Está compuesto por dos elementos fundamentales: i) una ataguía de materiales sueltos con núcleo central impermeable, de 11,00 m altura sobre el cauce y de la misma sección tipo que la presa a cuyo cuerpo quedará finalmente incorporada y ii) una galería artificial de hormigón armado, construida a cielo abierto bajo el nivel del núcleo de la presa, en la que finalmente se alojarán los conductos del desagüe.

Las obras de desvío provisional del río se han proyectado para un período de retorno de 50 años que se ha fijado de acuerdo con los criterios y recomendaciones dados en las Guías Técnicas de Seguridad de Presas para grandes presas de materiales sueltos clasificadas en categoría A y suponiendo una vida útil de 50 años. En efecto, teniendo en cuenta que la avenida de período T= 50 años tiene una probabilidad de ocurrencia durante la vida útil del embalse del 4,88% el período de retorno mínimo para igualar esta probabilidad en 2 años (duración de la construcción de la presa) sería de 40 años. Adoptando T= 50 años la probabilidad disminuye al 3,96 % (inferior al 5% recomendado) o al 2 % si se considera solo el período de construcción del cuerpo de presa.

De la curva de desagüe calculada se deduce que, a la cota de la ataguía (740,00), el sistema desagua 105.64 m3/s, cifra superior a la calculada para T= 100 años.

*Conducción de abastecimiento a Igea*

La solución adoptada consiste en la ejecución de una nueva tubería en fundición dúctil que discurre en su tramo inicial por el camino de acceso a pie de presa, y en un segundo tramo por el trazado de la actual conducción.

La capacidad de regulación de los depósitos existentes es válida al aumentar la capacidad de suministro con la nueva tubería, aunque sería necesario en cualquier caso la renovación de su valvulería.

La solución adoptada mantiene en servicio la captación actual sirviendo a través de la nueva tubería, y por tanto nunca simultáneamente a la salida de agua de la presa, disponiendo por tanto las válvulas necesarias para esta maniobra.

La tubería se ha proyectado bajo la norma EN-545 seleccionándose la clase K09. La fabricación se realizará a partir de fundición dúctil centrifugada y poseerá un recubrimiento interior de mortero de cemento y un recubrimiento exterior a base de una capa por electrodeposición de hilo de cinc y otra de pintura bituminosa por pulverización.

La tubería se proyecta con todos los accesorios habituales y necesarios para una correcta explotación. Se proyectan válvulas de corte para aislar tramos de tuberías, desagües para las operaciones de vaciado de la tubería y ventosas para su aireación.
La longitud total de la conducción es de 6.285 metros, todos ellos en diámetro 100 mm, de los cuales los 1.010 metros primeros discurren bajo el camino de acceso a la presa, 546 metros por el lecho del río y 4.729 metros por el trazado actual de la conducción en servicio, procediendo a su demolición en la ejecución de la zanja.

La obra más significativa es la unión a la captación actual en el P.K. 1+392 donde se sitúa la arqueta de conexión a la misma. También es de destacar el cruce de dos ramblas en las que además de ir más profunda la tubería se ha proyectado su protección mediante hormigón.

La conexión con la captación actual proyectada consiste en la instalación de 40 metros de tubería de fundición dúctil en diámetro 100, que partiendo de la denominada arqueta de carga termina conectando con la tubería principal.

En el depósito existente se ha proyectado la remodelación de la totalidad de las tuberías, conexiones y válvulas existentes así como la instalación de nuevos elementos.

*INVERSIÓN PREVISTA*

8.279.170,00 

*FINANCIACIÓN*

ACUAEBRO: 50%
COMUNIDAD AUTÓNOMA DE LA RIOJA: 50%
Convenio suscrito en fecha 5 de junio de 2007.

*PLAZO DE EJECUCIÓN ESTIMADO*

Plazo de ejecución de las obras:
Finalización prevista de la obra:

*SITUACIÓN ACTUAL DE LA OBRA*

La ejecución de la obra está actualmente en licitación.

Fuente: AcuaEbro. http://www.acuaebro.es/ficha-actuacion.aspx?id=A.09

----------


## REEGE

Ya tengo ganas de verla llena...jejeje
Gracias F. Lázaro, otra más que tendremos para la colección.

----------

